# Question on cable card change?



## kalex1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello

Its been 10 years since I had tivo and I just bought Tivo Bolt. I have verizon fios cablecard that I use with windows media center and Ceton tuner. Will i be able to use the same card in tivo or do i need to request new one from verizon? Can they change it over once I activate tivo bolt?

thanks


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kalex1 said:


> Hello
> 
> Its been 10 years since I had tivo and I just bought Tivo Bolt. I have verizon fios cablecard that I use with windows media center and Ceton tuner. Will i be able to use the same card in tivo or do i need to request new one from verizon? Can they change it over once I activate tivo bolt?
> 
> thanks


You should be able to use the same card. I could when I switched my cards out on FiOS. But you will need to pair the cable card to the TiVo to be able to receive HBO channels, Cinemax channels, and Fox owned channels( like FX, Fox news, National geographic etc.)
Without pairing you will still be able to receive the other channels.


----------



## kalex1 (Jan 19, 2010)

aaronwt said:


> You should be able to use the same card. I could when I switched my cards out on FiOS. But you will need to pair the cable card to the TiVo to be able to receive HBO channels, Cinemax channels, and Fox owned channels( like FX, Fox news, National geographic etc.)
> Without pairing you will still be able to receive the other channels.


Yep I will call verizon and have them pair it to tivo. Just wanted to make sure it will work so I don't have to order new card


----------



## BNBTivo (Sep 7, 2015)

Don't assume anything. Until you have spent 2 days and 10 hours with Comcast just to change a bad card, you have no idea  Granted, this is Comcast and I found a rockstar Tier 3 rep who gave me his email and direct phone, but I've been SHOCKED at how simplistic cablecard tasks are anything but. And all the reps are absolutely clueless and screw it up worse. The other day I had a card go out, they can't send a card, have to send a tech. Tech has no idea. Calls to activate card and they whacked the card on my other TV. 5 hours later, tech had no idea what to do and left. Seriously.

Call FiOS and ask, and pray that they are more competent with these things than Comcast. My guess is that since this card is already active on your account, it should be as simple as pairing it to the Tivo.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

You will need an M-card for your Bolt. Depending upon how long ago you acquired your current card it might be an S-card.


----------



## moveandstore (Oct 17, 2015)

I wouldn't use your same card though. When I changed from the Premier to the Bolt, it was much easier pairing a new card instead of the old one. A much easier and cleaner process, which will eliminate and headaches.

Just my two cents......


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

moveandstore said:


> I wouldn't use your same card though. When I changed from the Premier to the Bolt, it was much easier pairing a new card instead of the old one. A much easier and cleaner process, which will eliminate and headaches.
> 
> Just my two cents......


Yes if you have a local FiOS store then get a new card from them. Setup the TiVo, and then once it's running to your liking, return your old cable card. IF you don't have a local FIOS store though, they charge something like $20 or $30 to get one shipped to you.


----------



## kalex1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Completed switch today to Tivo Bolt. Was easier than I thought. 

Took the m-card out of Ceton tuner, plugged it into Bolt. Went through guided setup and called 800 number. That got me switched over to where most channels were working. Chat session fixed up HBO and other premium channels.

Most annoying part was setting up all my media center season passes all over again on Bolt


----------



## Teddyboy (Nov 26, 2014)

kalex1 said:


> Completed switch today to Tivo Bolt. Was easier than I thought.
> 
> Took the m-card out of Ceton tuner, plugged it into Bolt. Went through guided setup and called 800 number. That got me switched over to where most channels were working. Chat session fixed up HBO and other premium channels.
> 
> Most annoying part was setting up all my media center season passes all over again on Bolt


Welcome to TiVo.  I'm a former media center user using a ceton tuner. Once I took the cable card out of the ceton tuner and got the card paired to my TiVo everything was good after that.

I've never looked back! I might start playing with plex so I can have all my music and movies on one box, so I can retire media center and my movies for good.


----------



## ustavio (Oct 19, 2013)

On April 1st Verizon Fios ceases to exist in CA, TX and Florida. We will all be customers of Frontier Fios. I was "officially" notified yesterday (one week before the "seamless transition"). How this effects routers, cable cards, Log-ins to any online premium on demand channels (that required a Verizon portal) and whatever else....remains to be seen. I've already experienced cable and internet outages and had to re-set message notifications on our digital phone service twice already. Not only were there no notifications but no messages either...until it was reset and the backlog included numerous deleted messages that had to be re-deleted. We also recently learned that (for some obscure reason) two year contract renewal "incentives" timed out" after one year with a built in rate increase. After an inordinate amount of to-ing and fro-ing Verizon "corrected" the issue but it's still not reflected on the most recent (and ostensibly final bill from them). If this issue remains, We will have to take it up with Frontier. 

I will not be surprised if Frontier "has no record" of the change.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Good luck with the Frontier transition. I hope it goes fairly well. I know I am glad I am in the Northeast. Since that will probably be the last area that Verizon divests itself of FiOS.


----------

